# Small latern for hiking



## Sharpdogs (Jun 1, 2006)

My wife may be hiking part of the Appalachian Trail this summer. She asked me to recommend a latern to go with her headlamp and flashlight. I have one of the Rock River Laterns from Target but I was wondering if there were other choices. The smaller and lighter the better. The goal is to keep her pack under 25 pounds. Thanks.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 1, 2006)

Put lithium batteries in everything... that will make things a lot lighter. 
I don't know of any decent lanterns that take less than 4AA cells which is probably a lot of the weight.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 1, 2006)

Try checking out the Osram Golden Dragon LED lantern. Not to be confused with the Brunton Glorb now.

Enjoy!


----------



## wwglen (Jun 2, 2006)

I like my Fenix L1P 3 stage with a Fuji 35mm Film cannister as a diffuser. Use it in the tent as a lantern on high and a night lite on low.

Also works on a minimag with a LED drop in in the candle mode and the river rock 2-AAA.

Take a fuji film cannister. Cut a "X" shape into the top of the cannister. You then push the top of the cannister over the light from the TAIL end. when the top gets close to the head of the light you put the rest of the cannister on and you have an instant diffused lantern to hang by the lanyard. 

Also no extra (or very little) over what you would already carry.

wwglen


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jun 5, 2006)

For a "true" small lantern, the Osram Golden Dragon is the way to go. Plenty of light, 100 hours on low from one set of batteries. Put Lithium AAs in it and save some weight. 

 
On the other hand, "making" a lantern out of a flashlight (as advised above) does have distinct advantages.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I think I will pick up one of the Golden Dragon's.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jun 6, 2006)

There not easy to find in the US :sigh: 

I think Lighthound.com has them, and occassionally you can find some for sale here on CPF.
 
Don't be fooled by a Dorcy or other brand in the identical housing !! 
Only the Osram has the Golden Dragon LED which is a world of difference. 
 
You should be able to find one for $30-$35. Check ebay also.


----------



## Sigman (Jun 6, 2006)

While I indeed appreciate the Osram - I'll add my vote as well on a translucent 35mm film canister fitted on a single cell light (MiniMag, CMG/Gerber Infinity, ARC AAA, etc)!


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 6, 2006)

Clear spring-water caps (Deer Park, Crystal Springs, etc), the short caps with the circle on the inside of the cap, fit perfect on a Fenix. Those kind of caps fit onto the Fenix like they were made for it, and hold great.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for ideas with the film canisters and water caps. I will experiment with them and see what works best. I need to pick up another lantern though. I had to use my Rock River last week when I woke up to no power thanks to a thunderstorm. Luckily I was able to use the RR in bathroom so I could shower, shave, etc.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jun 6, 2006)

Spring water caps on a Fenix.......... I like it !!!


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 6, 2006)

I stood there playing with it for a few minutes when I realised how incredibly well it fit, and how nicely it diffused and spread out the beam. You'll dig it. I should try some beam shots....


----------



## AlexSchira (Jun 8, 2006)

The film canister trick is genius. I can imagine doing that on a Nite Ize Mini Mag in in candle mode would be great to set on a table if there's nothing to hang it from.


----------



## sizzlechest (Jun 8, 2006)

wwglen said:


> I like my Fenix L1P 3 stage with a Fuji 35mm Film cannister as a diffuser. Use it in the tent as a lantern on high and a night lite on low.
> 
> Also works on a minimag with a LED drop in in the candle mode and the river rock 2-AAA.
> 
> ...



Very creative idea- I like it!


----------



## glockboy (Jun 8, 2006)

You can get the Osram lantern at lighthound.com, but the run time is 16hrs at low not 100hrs like the ad say.


----------



## wwglen (Jun 8, 2006)

I did NOT come up with the film cannister idea.

It has benn mentioned here on the CPF many times mainly for power outtages. I just brought it up here as a solution for a camping lantern.

wwglen


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jun 12, 2006)

glockboy said:


> You can get the Osram lantern at lighthound.com, but the run time is 16hrs at low not 100hrs like the ad say.


 
 that is really disappointing ! Somebody should write them a nasty letter about that  
It *CLEARLY* says 100 hours on the back of the package !
Sorry if I misled you "Sharpdogs" :mecry:


----------



## LowBat (Jun 12, 2006)

I've used the Coleman LED Micropacker Lantern and I really like it. Great small size and weight and long runtime with 3 AA batteries. The sliding shroud is a plus for when you don't want any glare.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jun 12, 2006)

That Coleman looks like a good deal and only $9.99. Even if we do not take it camping I need to add another latern to the blackout kit at home.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jun 12, 2006)

I just ordered the Coleman Mircopacker Latern. I will let you know how it is when it arrives. Thanks for the link.


----------



## wwglen (Jun 12, 2006)

For hiking the Appalachian Trail she won't want to carry ANY excess weight.

The 4-AA lanterns might be small but the extra weight of the 4-AA's and the lantern might just be too much.

Long run time LED flashlight (2 stages) plus a difusser SHOULD be enough.

wwglen


----------



## CLHC (Jun 12, 2006)

That Coleman LED MicroPacker Lantern is readily available at Walmart. I like it! This thing is more suited for VERY up close and personal use.


----------



## thei (Jun 12, 2006)

Omega Man said:


> Clear spring-water caps (Deer Park, Crystal Springs, etc), the short caps with the circle on the inside of the cap, fit perfect on a Fenix. Those kind of caps fit onto the Fenix like they were made for it, and hold great.


This is a bit of a silly question I suppose… but could you post some pics of the lid? (Or the torch with the lid on, I suppose), as I can’t find any lids that fit my Fenix… I’m in Australia, so I’m not sure of the brand names you are mentioning.
Thanks


----------



## LowBat (Jun 13, 2006)

Sharpdogs said:


> I just ordered the Coleman Mircopacker Latern. I will let you know how it is when it arrives. Thanks for the link.


You're welcome. As CHC mentioned it works well for close up needs like reading as the light won't shine in your eyes when the reflector/shroud is raised. When at Calaveras Big Trees a few weeks ago I realized I need to get a hook for the roof of my tent to hang it. I'll get a chance to use it this way next week in Yosemite.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jun 16, 2006)

The Coleman Latern arrived yesterday. I am very happy with it. For $9.99 I think it's a great value. I did manage to cut myself removing it from the the packaging and I thought collecting knives was dangerous. More importantly the wife is happy with since she is taking it on the Appalachian trail. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 16, 2006)

:thumbsup: *Sharpdogs*!


----------



## Lit Up (Jun 23, 2006)

I picked up one of these coleman lanterns tonight while grocery shopping. I really like it. Anybody have any info on actual runtime?

I also noticed that the new gen Dorcy 1xAAA's were on the rungs. :thumbsdow
So I checked a second rung and found 3 old style versions. Got one of those too.


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Jun 23, 2006)

Here is another option that is a little smaller.

http://www.backcountry.com/store/BRU0041/c3/s22/Brunton-Lamplight-Extendible-LED-Flashlight.html


----------



## Whitelitee (Jun 23, 2006)

Yea, I have the Osram Dragon lantern and I dont like it. The light is facing up so I does not light the ground very well even with the cone reflector. Say you want to set it low on the ground or a table so the light isnt hitting you directly in the eye well that dosnt work. Or walking with it, it only shines light above the source and blinds you. What I always try to do is set it up upside down witch is hard to get it to balance on but thats the only way its usefull, I would just go with the cap or canister idea, and not waste your money one the dragon.


----------



## Illum (Jun 23, 2006)

wwglen said:


> I like my Fenix L1P 3 stage with a Fuji 35mm Film cannister as a diffuser. Use it in the tent as a lantern on high and a night lite on low.
> 
> Also works on a minimag with a LED drop in in the candle mode and the river rock 2-AAA.
> 
> ...



Good idea, I do the same with the XO...a bit of foam tape makes a good seal.

Heres a review of the Golden Dragon from OSRAM 
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/osram_gd.htm


----------

